# Front axle weight rating



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

First thing I did was clicked the "search" button and spend an hour reading, but that didn't get me too far.

I'm new to this site, but not new to plowing. I have been plowing with an '89 F-350 dump truck. I've decided to run 2 trucks this winter and since I just happen to have a diesel powered extended cab LB '06 2500HD collecting dust in my driveway it gets to start making money this year. I've read a lot of posts raving about the miracle known as Timbren so I ordered a set. I've also been to all the online plow selection tools and run into the same thing most Chevy drivers do: (paraphrased) "Your truck is too wimpy to carry a big plow because it's already carrying a gawd-awful heavy diesel motor." 

Most of the online selector tools allow selecting either 4670 or 4800 for the front GAWR. I assumed I'd have 4800 since I have the super heavy D-Max, but my door sticker says 4670. So, I'm left with the question: What truck DOES get the 4800 lb front axle weight rating? I have been told by Chevy service techs that the only difference between 2500 and 3500 is tire size and rear spring pack, but now I'm wondering if the front bars also get a bump up for the 3500. This is more of a curiosity for me than anything I'd actually do something about. The extra 130 lbs or rated capacity wouldn't be worth swapping bars since I'll already have Timbrens.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I could be wrong, but I believe the heavier duty front suspension (4800 FGVW) came with the plow prep package (My truck with the 6.0L gas engine has the 4800 front suspension), my truck also has plow prep. Does your truck have plow prep- I'd be venturing to say no if you have the D-max and the lighter duty front end. I'm not sure it makes too much difference- might just have to put on a lighter plow.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

aeronutt;590445 said:


> I just happen to have a diesel powered extended cab LB '06 2500HD collecting dust in my driveway it gets to start making money this year.
> 
> Most of the online selector tools allow selecting either 4670 or 4800 for the front GAWR. I assumed I'd have 4800 since I have the super heavy D-Max, but my door sticker says 4670. So, I'm left with the question: What truck DOES get the 4800 lb front axle weight rating? I have been told by Chevy service techs that the only difference between 2500 and 3500 is tire size and rear spring pack, but now I'm wondering if the front bars also get a bump up for the 3500. This is more of a curiosity for me than anything I'd actually do something about. The extra 130 lbs or rated capacity wouldn't be worth swapping bars since I'll already have Timbrens.


Any truck that has the plow prep will have the 4800 lb rated FAWR. But it doesn't _HAVE_ to have PP to be equipped with the 4800 lb rating.

There is no differences in suspension components between the 4670 and 4800 lb rated trucks and MOST even have the exact same T-bars ...its just all in what reserve capacity is left in the front axle AFTER all the additions are added (D-max, E-cab etc) that determines what is left for aftermarket accessories, such as a snow plow.

A clearer way to describe it is think of ALL these trucks as starting out with an initial front axle rated at 4800 lbs with the base configuration (lightest engine, reg cab for example)...so any additional options that add extra weight on the front axle (diesel, e-cab, crew cab etc) will reduce the base front axle rating since your using more of that initial 4800 lb rating to support these extra weighted items. It's still the same front axle...it just ends up with less rating from that extra additional permanent weight.

As to the differences between a 2500HD and a 3500...there are no difference other than the rear spring pack like you mentioned, same exact front suspension, front and rear diff, frames etc. And there's plenty of 3500's out there with the 4670 FAWR as well since the FAWR doesn't increase over 4800 lbs no matter what the truck configuration is or what T-bars used. It's 4800 and thats it.

What specific plow are you looking for?


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

My local plow vendor has a D max 2500 HD, they run a 9'6" ez V fisher (heavy plow) to the best of my knowledge after 3-4 years they have had zero front end problems


----------



## SS2500HD (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah I have the D max crew cab, Westerns site i think? told me not to put anything bigger than a 7'6'' mid weight on there, and i think boss recommends no plow at all, but western said i could run an 8 or 8.5 no problem, they just arent able to hang it, it would be carry out only..


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. I'm looking at a 2 year old Boss 8 foot Super Duty straight blade on the used market that comes from a '03 2500HD. The guy wants $3200 complete. If I've done my geometry math properly, the 800 lbs hanging out front will add about 1100 lbs to the front axle before ballasting. Some of that will come back off with ballast added behind the rear axle, but for the sake of simplicity: Original scaled weight with full tank & just me in the cab = 3800 + 1100 = 4900. Technically overweight, but not enough to make me worry since I'm installing Timbrens. I know it's not a good "by the book" answer, but it's close enough for me.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

aeronutt;590835 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I'm looking at a 2 year old Boss 8 foot Super Duty straight blade .


Not enough blade Long Bed, Extend Cab 8' 6" at least


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;590842 said:


> Not enough blade Long Bed, Extend Cab 8' 6" at least


100% agree. :salute:


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

hmmm.... I have a 9' Western Pro plow I could take off the dump truck... nah. I get paid by the hour. Smaller plow = more money.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

aeronutt;591021 said:


> hmmm.... I have a 9' Western Pro plow I could take off the dump truck... nah. I get paid by the hour. Smaller plow = more money.


Then consider a Snoway so you have the Down Pressure to scrape up the snow you pack down with your rear wheels every time you turn the wheel.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

aeronutt;591021 said:


> hmmm.... I have a 9' Western Pro plow I could take off the dump truck... nah. I get paid by the hour. Smaller plow = more money.


Bad attitude towards hourly billing = customers looking elsewere when they find out.
always try to be as efficient as you can it will pay off in the long run


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

B&B: my 4X4 duramax GMC has like a 9,000 lb front axle ............it's a riddle how can i get a FAWR on that truck????? i know you'll figure it out though

PJ


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

powerjoke;591760 said:


> my 4X4 duramax GMC has like a 9,000 lb front axle ............it's a riddle how can i get a FAWR on that truck????? i know you'll figure it out though


I'm gonna go with it being a Topkick - unless you did a SFA swap on a light duty...


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

powerjoke;591760 said:


> B&B: my 4X4 duramax GMC has like a 9,000 lb front axle ............it's a riddle how can i get a FAWR on that truck????? i know you'll figure it out though
> 
> PJ


9000 # pounds FAWR front end? No. Are you thinking 9200 GVW?

On a newer 99 and up truck just open the door and look inside it says right there if it's 4670 or 4800 FAWR. If not look for the sticker in the glove box it will have VYU if it has the plow prep package and the button on the dash for a plow light switch. If it has the snow plow prep it's 4800 FAWR.


----------

